# Harley & Seymour



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

A few pics from Xmas day....:biggrin1:





































Too sweet, right??? Hahahaha! Videos to follow as soon as I get them uploaded onto Youtube.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwwwwwww!!! It cetainly does touch that IWAP nerve. Give them hugs for me and the boys.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable. Even though I have a new puppy, I want MORE !! I want to hug YOURS right through the screen. LOL ! MHS is definitely an incurable addiction!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How sweet they look. I'll bet Christmas was fun with those two cuties.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What precious faces! Little angels, I'm sure!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I had been at your house for Christmas!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The Videos ...... the not so innocent :biggrin1: 
Oh the crazy wild 'cat' voice is little innocent Seymour ound: 
Sorry for the puppy overload!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh....soooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How old is your cream (I don't know which is which). Gryff looked just like that as a puppy, but he's lost the dark color on his ears. He still has a racing stripe down his back, but the ears are all white.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> How old is your cream (I don't know which is which). Gryff looked just like that as a puppy, but he's lost the dark color on his ears. He still has a racing stripe down his back, but the ears are all white.


Harley - the cream is the same age as Seymour - the black.....littermates. Harley is less than a pound more than Seymour, well last weigh in at the vets but Harley's coat is VERY poofy....Seymour's is just starting to curl up nicely 
Oh they are now 13 weeks old today!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable Pat. I love their race track, round and round they go LOL.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My goodness, they must be exhausted!! It looks like they take turns giving and taking the aggressive parts?

What fun, but I'm sure tired just watching them. It makes me think--good thing there are two of them, because otherwise you'd have to be the one wearing them out!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness-they couldn't be any cuter!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is the sweetest/most innocent photos of your boys Pat--and the videos?:clap2: They are so cute playing/chasing and wrestling around! I see Harley caught on pretty quick to Seymour's antics as he paused just long enough to catch him on the same side and he tried to double back on Harley! Cute! I think you must be having a grand time watching these 2 boys play!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Pat..I could watch a zillion videos of puppies playing..it's such a joy!
Looks like you have two rascals on your hands!:biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love seeing the puppies playing. You must be having a blast. I'm jealous. They're so cute.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They look like so much fun! And they are so cute. Dugan make that same "cat" noise. My DH just asked if I was watching Dugan.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I Loved the pictures and the videos are so enjoyable. The boys are so adorable. Very cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Pat,

I love the pictures of the boys and the videos are so much fun to watch. These two are having so much time racing around and around. You just can't help but smile.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

just way to cute....I loved the pictures


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute!!! I love the little doggie beds they're lying in. What are they and where did you get them? They look like donuts!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish I had that energy. They are just to cute playing together. I think you have your hands full.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

They are both sooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Pat..... Puppy-overload?
That's a non-existent word! hahaha!!

Just letting you know I've shared this joy on my dutch hav-forum, as these vids really makes one smile from ear to ear!!

As mentioned in my response on YT, I am soooooo jealous on the amount of snow you've got!! 
White crisp snow, half a meter high, wow, that's just non-existent in the Netherlands...... and I've only seen it once on my one and only winterholiday in Switzerland about 16 years ago..........


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those videos are so cute. I couldn't help laugh at their antics. Wow that was a lot of snow.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Nap time!!! So very cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those videos are just too adorable. They must really sleep well at night!! 
I am so jealous - IWAP!!!


----------



## lolabolola (Dec 11, 2008)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the best thing to do to relax is watching puppies play..I could do it all day!! What type of video camera do you use Pat...great videos and pictures!! I should have had a video camera when my first two pups came home..it is so much fun to watch them have fun..it makes me happy!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> They're so cute!!! I love the little doggie beds they're lying in. What are they and where did you get them? They look like donuts!


Ann, my breeder buys them at a store close to her (in Canada). They're great because the circle part of the 'donut' is very firm, not flimsy like so many other ones I've seen.

There isn't any tag on the material, I'll see if I can find out the name.

pat


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Trish said:


> I think the best thing to do to relax is watching puppies play..I could do it all day!! What type of video camera do you use Pat...great videos and pictures!! I should have had a video camera when my first two pups came home..it is so much fun to watch them have fun..it makes me happy!!


Hi Trish,

My camera is a Canon Power Shot A590. Not an expensive camera at all. I purchased it so I could fool around with a cheap digital until I can move up into one of the fancier ones. The video on it surprises me in that quality is actually not bad. Although when downloaded to You Tube parts become a little grainy.
The camera itself allows you to switch between auto and manual settings which is what I was looking for. The video was just a bonus.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG PAT! you are killing me here!!!! Those video's are just so adorable! I especially like the stand-off at the end. Watching them is as as if you magically transported my Jasper and Cash back to being puppies (they were never puppies together, they are a year apart) 

But Harley and Seymour are both the most perfect little puppies I have seen. (well today anyway) 

Congrats, I am so happy you are having so much fun...and it is obvious they are!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*We've Just Had our Second Booster*

Hahahahaha......and we're not as frisky today are we? Amazing what a little jab in the butt will do for ya! Not to mention the extra treaties from our very favoritest vet. Perhaps a little later we will have a bit more energy....can't let Mommy get _*too*_ much rest


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwww! How adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so sweet on the bed together!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP---I WANT THESE TWO PUPPIES... people getting one pup is bad enough...this is truly double trouble for puppyitis!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are just too cute for words. The videos were fun to watch. Such adorable energy!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The boys slept straight for 3 hours....then business outside as usual....dinner....can't get enough.....play...play...play....good boys ound:ound: So much for Mommy getting the day off.....oh well, I guess it's back to pictures and videos..................


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh btw, do not let Seymour's cutesy look get to you....he is really Kujo in a little tiny body ound:ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

wow, they are both so adorable!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, they are sooo cute. I loved watching them play together. They look so happy.

Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

<--------Sucker for Seymour's cute face Pat!ound:


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info on the camera Pat...keep it rolling we love a good flick of "puppies!" Happy New Year to you and yours and the entire Havanese Forum clan..Trish


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Harley & Seymour have decided that the trails we've made them no longer meet their exercise requirements ....they have decided to become mountain goats and climb up over the sides.....check out all the puppy tracks :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Cute!!! but not fair!!! I want more puppy pictures Pat!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hahaha....caught in the act :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay....one more :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great videos. They're so cute playing together. They're doing a good job learning commands too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhhhhh myyyyyyyyy! I am in LOVE!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I never get tired of watching "Havanese run like Hells"!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Not fair Pat-------------You have all the fun! 

Cute videos-they are quite the adventurers to climb the snow mountains/hillsound:

I love that you already have them coming to their names and sit.....:clap2:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Seymour.....The Thinker (yes, could also be Stinker!)*

I was finally able to catch on video how Seymour will do his best to 'manipulate' Harley either for a specific toy or just to play. See how cute he looks right beside my chair at the very beginning? Notice how he increases his attempts to get Harley's attention....taking toys....bringing a new one... and when Harley has had enough, he just lays on Seymour, where of course Seymour continues to squeal like a little girl ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Seymour wants to dominate Harley doesn't he? The lil' stinker!!!! Harley is gonna put him in his place one of the these days----he better watch out!ound:

Cute video Pat!:thumb:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, you are doing a great job of letting us live vicariously through you. I absolutely adore your two boys.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Who Owns The Couch???*

Okay...so they'd just had their needles today...but still, where am I supposed to sit? :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww, poor babies!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, they are SO adorable. I still love Seymor, but Harley is beautiful.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh gosh-- I will take them both!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Pat, just climb right in the pack. They will make room for you and sleep on your back, between our legs, or on top of your head. :biggrin1: They are so cute and I hope they feel better tomorrow.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat, they said just sit with us Mom...ust find room or maybe...the floor!!!! So now I don't feel so alone!ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are getting cuter and cuter, if that is even possible.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Pat they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them both! Seriously, how the heck do you get anything done at your house?! Talk about a total distraction times two!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How on Earth did I miss THIS fantastic thread?!?!!? :suspicious: Oh my. Pat, those pups are drop-dead cute and watching them in action feels like I'm right there with you. The videos are GREAT, the pictures as well. What faces, what personalities! What fun!!! :whoo:

I can never get too much of watching Seymour and Harley, so by all means, indulge us. Please. :biggrin1: 

I love the trails you made for them. I just shoveled a few paths for my two, though my yard could probably fit on your huge deck! ound: My arms, shoulders and back are killing me, but they have so much fun out there! My two also take to the hills on the sides as they seem to be much more fun. lol Your boys are in great shape to be doing that, day in, day out. Way to go for getting them nice and tired and happy!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I am in LOVE with your pups! They remind me of mine (similar coloring) and I want to go back to puppy play! Such fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k. Pat. What gives? It's been DAYS since we've seen pics of your troublemakers! Please share. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, they are the CUTEST! I wish they could play with Heath!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay...for all who asked, here's some new videos of the boys. It's been beyond cold here and today the snow is piling up outside. We have been a_ tad _ bit restless inside to say the least :frusty:

From a few days ago......letting off some steam :whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, they are SO cute! How do you get anything done with them around?! How is housebreaking doing with two of them?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I get absolutely nothing done :biggrin1: 
Actually, I do exactly the same as when I had small children.....when they sleep, I do everything else around the house :suspicious:

Housebreaking has been great. They were trained to go outside and we continued this. At first it seemed we were continually outside for potty....but they are establishing a pretty regular routine now....and zero accidents in the house eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat ---I love watching Seymour and Harley! it really does let me fantasize that Jasper and Cash are puppies, right down to the way Seymour squeals just like Cash. 

very, very impressed with your potty training success. Is Harley getting golder? or is it just all that white snow?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Harley has always been very gold on his top half, underneath quite white...I think though against the white snow and with the sunshine his colours really show through. His coat is really glorious!

Seymour, btw, has started to turn a mahogany colour (havana brown) which you can only see right now if the sunlight hits his coat at the correct angle...I haven't been able to get a picture of it yet, but I keep trying....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, I don't mean to hijack this thread...but just look at why I love YOUR BOYS so much...it is if you magically made MY BOYS puppies again.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwww.......I love to see your boys interacting so well now. And I don't mind the hijack at all.....eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Forget me getting A puppy next year I WANT TWO!!!! Pat you are so bad for me right now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know, Leeann. Isn't she a bad influence on us?! :frusty:

Pat, they are so much fun to watch. I remember those days of being outside 20-30x/day! UGH! That was with only ONE puppy, so I can imagine. Though I suppose they each take their cue from the other. Which one is more likely to ask for the door? Are you bell-training them? 

Harley's coat is so thick! Do they enjoy being groomed? How old are they now? Does their breeder enjoy hearing from you and viewing the videos you take?

Boy, do I have a lot of questions or what? Oooops, there's another one!!! ound: 

Thanks for the puppy fix, Pat!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not here often anymore, but when I am I look for new pictures and videos of Seymour and Harley, it brightens my day. Keep them coming Pat.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I know, Leeann. Isn't she a bad influence on us?! :frusty:
> 
> Pat, they are so much fun to watch. I remember those days of being outside 20-30x/day! UGH! That was with only ONE puppy, so I can imagine. Though I suppose they each take their cue from the other. Which one is more likely to ask for the door? Are you bell-training them?
> 
> ...


Marj, there are never too many questions :biggrin1:

Yes, they generally take their cue from each other, but mostly it's Seymour asking to go out....proceeds to go to said designated spot and do his business (while of course looking at me to make sure I'm paying attention to what a wonderful, smart boy he is) Harley can hold it like a camel, because come on there is so much to do outside....run through the snow, get a stray leaf stuck to our nose....torment Seymour while he's trying to go potty...and then, oh yeah, I guess I have to go....we're working on this 

Yes, we are bell training....one set on the back door and another on one of the pet gates between living/dining room and backdoor. Whereas I have had to _remove_ said bells from gate as Harley was having a jolly old time ringing the heck out of them to let me know that he'd like some attention NOW please. Seymour of course is _never_ caught doing this activity because a) it is beneath him and b) it's more fun to see what happens to Harley........:suspicious:

Harley's coat is at least 3x thicker than Seymour's and surprise, surprise he likes grooming less than Seymour...this is a work in progress. Unless of course I am removing snowballs with warm water, while he is wrapped in a warm towel and sits completely still for this activity :suspicious:

The boys were 16 weeks old on January 16th! and yes my breeder loves to see updates on them!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Forget me getting A puppy next year I WANT TWO!!!! Pat you are so bad for me right now.


I know. I wish I could say I was sorry to be corrupting so many nice people here on the forum....but :evil:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute! And boy are you lucky to have such beautiful guys!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Making Trails*


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mountain Dog*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. They look like they have so much fun together. Makes me smile. You guys have alot of snow up there. Wow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat,
Your videos are fantastic to watch! I just love watching your two cuties play! That Seymour thought he was going to trick Harley in that last video,but oh no! Harley caught on to his gig huh?ound:

That's adorable! I bet that the snow trails prove to be a great playground/exploring area for them! I love how they both try to sneak and ambush each other! Too cute!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> Pat,
> Your videos are fantastic to watch! I just love watching your two cuties play! That Seymour thought he was going to trick Harley in that last video,but oh no! Harley caught on to his gig huh?ound:
> 
> That's adorable! I bet that the snow trails prove to be a great playground/exploring area for them! I love how they both try to sneak and ambush each other! Too cute!


Yes Harley is having none of Seymour's nonsense anymore....the race is on for world domination (well, domination at my house anyways ound


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> So cute. They look like they have so much fun together. Makes me smile. You guys have alot of snow up there. Wow.


And this only a portion of what we started with...we had rain awhile ago which cut the snow piles in half. However, it is only January.....:frusty:
The boys love it so it's all good.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, I love your guest appearance in the last video (the long shadow)...very hitchcockesque... I love your boys!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Pat, I love your guest appearance in the last video (the long shadow)...very hitchcockesque... I love your boys!!!


Ack! I just noticed. Oh wow, big bulky winter clothing gives such a lovely silhouette doesn't it? ound:ound:

Still the shadow is kinda cool...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I had my laugh for the day. I loved the "cat" noises. How cute and SOOO much snow. Now I know what 2 Havs look like romping with each other. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I could watch those 2 all day! They are precious!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I know I haven't posted for awhile. Been a little busy  Here are some updated pics of the boys.......they were 17 weeks on January 23rd. Yesterday at the vets Harley weighed in at 10.7 lbs and Seymour is 7.7!

Outside


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Harley's Bath!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

And of course, Seymour's Bath!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

These just made my day Pat! they are both so adorable. how do you stand it?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, love the bath photos!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! I am having so much fun with these sweeties...and yes I have cuteness overload on a daily basis :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my!!!! They are stinking cute!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha ha! I just realized my coffee machine was in all the pics! Well, of course the boys may have a cappucino while I'm grooming them. Pampered little princes ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to see you bathing my boys----:tape: OOPS! Did I say MY boys?ound:

They are so cute Pat!:kiss::kiss:

Goodness they are growing like weeds! Quincy is Harley's size.....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Harley is 10 lbs, wow what are you feeding him? Delilah isn't even 10 lbs now.  

They are sure cute!!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Adorable bathtime photos Pat! Love the hairbands  It reminds me of my 80's childhood, when all the little girls wore scrunchis with a ponytail as close to the top of your head as possible.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My Pat, you're my puppy hero! I can't believe how well you are handling puppyhood with TWO pups! I'm still so in love with Seymour, what to do?!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the bath photos. The boys are adorable! It's fun to watch them grow up.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Harley is 10 lbs, wow what are you feeding him? Delilah isn't even 10 lbs now.
> 
> They are sure cute!!!!!!


Hahahaha! I'm sticking to the story that his coat must weigh _at least_ 3 lbs ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yikes 10 and 7 lbs !!! Evye is is 16 weeks and just weighed her last night 5-1/2 pounds. I wish bath time here looked as pleasant as it does at your house. How do you keep them so still !!! 

They are both soooo adorable. Now I'm back to wanting another one really, really soon. And congratulations on the potty training. Wow...amazing. I'm jealous.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOooooooo, pictures AND videos!! :whoo: thank you, Pat! The photo of Harley and Seymour standing side by side, outside, is just too sweet! 

They are beautiful and I love the bath pics. I couldn't fit Ricky on my counter by the sink even if I tried! ound: You have the same tiles on your backsplash as I do! Cool. :biggrin1:

It's funny how two pups from the same litter can grow at diff. rates and stages. I find it so interesting! One has a lighter coat than the other, their personalities are different of course, but the physical differences are neat.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The boys are getting fiestier! So far Harley is in the lead for domination....but Seymour does try his best :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Your boys are so cute. I love how they were giving kisses at the end.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful video. Salt and pepper in the snow!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Your days have to be loaded with fun. I think it is great that you have brothers...and I'm sure you have your hands full with training. Enjoying the pics and videos. Those two are just to stinking cute playing together!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Yes....the boys do stop running from time to time....*

_*And here's proof!*_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sighhhhh! What beautiful boys you have.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, what great pictures of your boys! They are growing so quickly! I love their markings and those faces. This is the stage where their face hair covers most of their eyes and it just makes them look even more 'rascal-ish'. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute! Love the sleeping in the kitchen shot.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the second snuggle shot- adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhh, that second little "love" picture. I can't look or I will be out trying to find a Hav puppy today for Cicero.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. They're getting so big. I love the snuggle shot too.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*The Boys are 5 months old today!!!*

And started their celebration with an early morning grooming. So in lieu of party hats, here they are with their freshly coiffed hair-dos. I luv the devil eyes on Seymour....so true to personality :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww look at that! They look adorable together in their top knots, Pat!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my!:faint:

They are SO VERY cute!!!!

That snuggle love shot is so cute Pat,I think I can almost feel them through the screen!

The top knots are so cute! Goodness----you lucky thang!!!:thumb::dance::thumb::dance:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

pat has anyone told you how darling your boys are?! okay like a million people i bet. they are stinking tooting adorable boys. keep those pictures rolling.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Pat..I had some time at work with DSL to really enjoy YOUTUBE and your adorable kids..I was laughing out loud and all by MYSELF....better than any show on TV!! The camera you use is just perfect and it really captures them at their very best!! You will really get a kick out of it when you look back...a great way never to forget and always have a permanent smile on your face..Love IT!! Trish


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwww. look at that second picture! 5 months already? wow.

What adorable boys you have, Pat! More pics, please, MORE!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Yes....we're still here!!*

Well Harley and Seymour turn 6 months this Friday and they have gone in for what we delicately call around our house as their 'procedure'. A couple of pics from the last few days....when they were still _men_


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Harley and Seymour have really grown up fast. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

how did the time go by so quickly?! here's to a speedy recovery from their "procedure."


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They're getting so big! They are still darling. Hope they recover fast.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're both just beautiful! Hope they recover quickly.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Men", huh? Not with those topknots they aren't!!! LOL 

They really have changed, haven't they? sigh....... not babies anymore, and yet still babies. MORE pics, please. :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Yeah!!!! The stitches are out!!!!!*

Just got back from the vets......stitches are out.....cones are off....and this is all I got when I first put them outside.....they just stood there ound:










DH was sooooo disappointed......no immediate RLH's.....so DH decided to go skiing....and then this is what I got :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pat-They are so cute! Good thing they're black and white or you wouldn't be able to tell where one begins and the other ends! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so cute! It sure sound like spring with all those birds chirpin but it doesn't look like spring Pat.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Pat, I had missed this thread when you first posted, and with all I have to do, I am getting _nothing_ done and have just sat mesmerized watching the growing up of this double cuteness!!! Seymore and Harley are incredibly adorable!! Hope they are feeling much better with their stitches out :hug:

What fun . . . love, too, how you all in Canada dig the tunnels. We actually used to have snow like that here in NC when I was a child. I can remember building igloos using boxes to form the blocks. Not quite that deep anymore. (Or maybe it's just that I'm bigger ???)

Since I couldn't get two Havs to start , I just opted for all the colors in one hav (black, white, and blond on the head :biggrin1: )


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha! I haven't updated this thread since March! Harley & Seymour will be 10 months old the end of this month....and I'm still alive!!!!!

I've posted in various threads what life has been about in my house lately....yes the dreaded 'blowing coat' stage and how we've entered the 'we'd rather run and play and get into everything rather than listen to Mommy' stage.

This has certainly been an adventure so far and I can know proudly say that like many others here, the main topics of conversation in our house are:

1. Have they pooped yet and what was it like; and
2. How many matts did you get out today.

A few pics to show you how their coats are coming in


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They both look great. I love Seymour's coloring. They're both so handsome. Thanks for posting pictures. Hang in there with the blowing coat, it doesn't last forever (it only feels that way ).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Pat, they are gorgeous!!!!! Wow. Look at all that hair! I love Seymour's look. With the slightly squinty eyes, he looks devilishly handsome!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay.....feeling a little nostalgic today.... *sigh*

Then:










and Now:










I think I'm going through puppy withdrawls :Cry:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the then and now. They are both very handsome boys.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sweet puppies!!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

The cuddle pups are so handsome and their love for each other is beautiful to see..loved the pictures!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Pat, I met your boys' sibling, Rockhurst Copper on Fire (Blazin') in Chicago and I'm in love. I mean, really. I'm in LOVE !! I couldn't stop gawking at him and drooling and got the chance to chat with Holly, with Beth and Debbie and even squished the dickens out of Blazin' when Holly handed him to me at one point. I don't have the pictures, but hopefully Leeann (or was it Amanda?) will share. sigh........... your boys sure have a great 'look' about them and I'm sure they are just as squishable as this fella. Have to share.... 

View attachment 24790


View attachment 24791


View attachment 24792


View attachment 24793


View attachment 24794


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazen was so handsome. I gave him some lovings too.  I only had him for a minute though, his Mommy was right behind me and as soon as he saw her he wanted to go see her.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Well, Pat, I met your boys' sibling, Rockhurst Copper on Fire (Blazin') in Chicago and I'm in love. I mean, really. I'm in LOVE !! I couldn't stop gawking at him and drooling and got the chance to chat with Holly, with Beth and Debbie and even squished the dickens out of Blazin' when Holly handed him to me at one point. I don't have the pictures, but hopefully Leeann (or was it Amanda?) will share. sigh........... your boys sure have a great 'look' about them and I'm sure they are just as squishable as this fella. Have to share....


Thanks for posting these Marj! His structure is soooo much like Harley's. Especially the hair following out of the top knot and the big bear paws

Seriously...this is Harley 

View attachment 25075


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's incredible how much they look alike! Esp. with their photos side by side. Very handsome boys, all of them! I would LOVE to have a Hav from this line, or from Blazin' if and when he breeds one day. sigh.........


----------

